
Mind-altering parasite spread by cats could give humans more courage - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/parasite-cat-faeces-mind-alter-humans-courage-fear-failure-toxoplasma-gondii-a8463436.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18000103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18000103)

